# Blue Dragon Mollusk



## Pointy

I've been having trouble locating information on these guys also locating a place to buy them.... i'm really interested in owning one of these guys but there is very little information that i have found..... any help would be appreciated

Ryan


----------



## JulieFish

I just found it on Wikipedia - you've probably already seen that article though. It's a really really neat and beautiful creature - what are you planning to feed it with though if you do find one for sale?


----------



## Pointy

JulieFish said:


> I just found it on Wikipedia - you've probably already seen that article though. It's a really really neat and beautiful creature - what are you planning to feed it with though if you do find one for sale?


was thinking it would eat the brine shrimp like everyone else? i know its not listed as its primary diet but everything eats brine shrimp right? lol

i don't know maybe this is just beyond me but i think they are cool as hell

Ryan


----------



## J_T

Since it is a nudibranch, it will have a very specific diet. It will only eat that type of food. Some eat zoo's, some eat algaes, some eat flatworms etc, etc, etc. 

Given the color, it will have some level of toxicity, thus when it dies, it will probably put some stress on your system. 

It would be easy to keep if you can figure out what its specific diet is.


----------



## pat3612

They are one of the rarest in the world http://en.rocketnews24.com/2012/09/...ith-strange-creatures-that-look-like-pokemon/


----------



## Pointy

That pikachu slug is amazing too!!!


----------

